# Ccn vive le mal de tête



## Titine15 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Je viens de recevoir la nouvelle CCN de juillet. J'ai essayé de la lire un peu et bien j'ai mal à la tête pour de vrai. Ça m'a bouffé littéralement un morceau de cerveau. Ils pourraient pas faire plus agréable à lire et plus clair. A chaque fois il faut se référer à y ou x à telle page. Enfin bref j'ai laissé tombé. 
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Octobre 2022)

Ce qui est casse pieds c'est ce texte "tronc commun" et après les spécificités par profession car ça fait double lecture...


----------



## Titine15 (27 Octobre 2022)

Ah ça je suis bien d'accord avec toi Nanou91


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour. Celle de janvier Plutôt  ?


----------



## Titine15 (27 Octobre 2022)

Alors c'est marqué sur ce gros pavé juillet 2022


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Octobre 2022)

Ouf j'ai échappé à ce pavé !


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

C'est clair que si on avait voulu la rendre la moins attractive possible on n'aurait pas fait autrement...

Mais je me la suis collée dans le cornet quand même, acharnée que je suis, tout en sachant qu'après plusieurs lectures il nous faudra toujours aller relire l'ensemble pour répondre à une question... et c'est pas sur qu'on est encore une réponse juste...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Octobre 2022)

Oui Griselda complètement d'accord avec toi.

Avez vous vu passer l'info sur les contrats pajemploi ?  Qui seraient pénalisants et potentiellement source de conflits car erreurs ou oublis (ben oui il faut simplifier pour nous quand même !)


----------



## nanny mcfee (27 Octobre 2022)

trop de ccn tue la ccn


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Octobre 2022)

Ce serait plutôt le contraire en fait .


----------



## Nounou22 (28 Octobre 2022)

J'ai voulu utiliser les nouveaux contrats Pajemploi mais quand je l'ai lu, je suis restée ahurie....car en fait sur le contrat de 12 pages, ils ne reprennent pas que la CCN, ils proposent aux PE de prendre des largesses en notifiant des choses hors CCN, en plus sans spécifié clause supérieure à la CCN....donc en gros j'ai dis aux parents qu'il fallait que je retire bon nombre de chose de ce nouveau contrat donc j'utilise toujours l'ancien ....je trouve ça vraiment abusé ce nouveau contrat que le Pajemploi propose ...


----------



## Ladrine 10 (28 Octobre 2022)

Pour le nouveau contrat Pajemploi
J'ai effectivement lu un truc sur celui-ci qu'il était bourrer de choses inexactes et qu'il ne fallait pas l'utiliser pour le moment tant que les syndicats n'avaient pas remi les choses Au clair avec Pajemploi


----------



## Nounou22 (28 Octobre 2022)

Oui car ce contrat appelle à la dérive des PE envers leurs assmats ... j'étais de base contente qu'on nous propose un contrat de plus de 2 pages qui reprenait la nouvelle CCN, ben en le lisant, j'ai vite déchanté....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Octobre 2022)

Je n'utilise jamais ce contrat. Trop simple et pas protecteur.


----------



## Nounou22 (28 Octobre 2022)

Je n'en connais pas d'autre....je rajoute mes clauses à ce contrat de base


----------



## Tatynou1 (28 Octobre 2022)

moi j'utilise celui que le RAM (72) nous donne.

Il est établi en collaboration entre le Conseil Départemental, la CAF et le RAM (il fait 22 pages - mais je rajoute des feuilles supplémentaires pour mes "conditions/précisions" et mes clauses supérieures à la CCN.


----------



## nanny mcfee (29 Octobre 2022)

Tatynou1 a dit: 


> moi j'utilise celui que le RAM (72) nous donne.
> 
> Il est établi en collaboration entre le Conseil Départemental, la CAF et le RAM (il fait 22 pages - mais je rajoute des feuilles supplémentaires pour mes "conditions/précisions" et mes clauses supérieures à la CCN.


celui du CD que te donne le ram la pmi ou encore pajemploie, ne va que dans le sens des parents si il est de 22 pages c'est parceque le reste des pages concerne les avantages de l'assmat


----------



## Tatynou1 (29 Octobre 2022)

@nanny mcfee et @GénéralMétal1988 : Quel contrat utilisez-vous ???

Où peut-on le trouver (gratuitement si possible) ? merci  🙏  🍁


----------



## nanny mcfee (29 Octobre 2022)

Tatynou1 a dit: 


> @nanny mcfee et @GénéralMétal1988 : Quel contrat utilisez-vous ???
> 
> Où peut-on le trouver (gratuitement si possible) ? merci  🙏  🍁


je prend celui de pajemploie il me suffit les autres font trop procédurier  😬 trop épais


----------



## VirKill (3 Novembre 2022)

Bjrs j'utilise le contrat fournit par le RAM dans le 42, il est complet, 32 pages, procédurié certes m


----------



## VirKill (3 Novembre 2022)

oupsss  je finis ma réponse, procédurié certes mais clair et précis, jamais eu de soucis avec.


----------



## Griselda (3 Novembre 2022)

Je viens enfin d'aller lire le nouveau contrat PAJE.
Bon, il est clairement beaucoup mieux expliqué que le précédent.
La seule chose qui me surprend un peu c'est l'article concernant la rupture qui est du coup très succincte comparé au reste, on se contente de renvoyer vers la CCN, on ne parle pas de l'indemnité de rupture... mais bon.
Ce qui est bien c'est le paragraphe concernant la periode d'adaptation qui permet d'être super claire: on peut minorer le salaire de l'AM durant la periode d'adaptation mais à condition d'établir dès la signature du contrat le planning précis durant cette periode.
Ce dont je ne me remets pas c'est que l'on puisse trouver normal de lisser le travail en AI sur toute la durée d'un contrat mais ce n'est pas la faute de PAJEmploi mais de nos syndicats qui ont m... grave en acceptant ça.
A cette lecture en tout cas il me semble que si une AM veut se contenter d'appliquer la CCN sans aucune clause supérieure il serait OK, pas plus du côté PE que du côté AM ou alors il y a des choses que je n'ai pas relevé?

Attention toute fois il y a aussi un élément qui risque de générer des conflits c'est la question du lieu d'accueil. Il est clairement défini à telle adresse impliquant un Avenant, donc un accord, en cas de déménagement de l'AM. Cela veut il dire que finalement une AM qui déménage et n'obtient pas un Avenant devra... devra faire quoi? Une démission? Alors même que la loi, et elle a été reprise de notre CCN, implique qu'une démission ne peut être préjugée, oblige un écrit non équivoque de la part du salarié. Ce serait quoi alors? Une rupture qui s'impose aux 2 parties, mais ni indemnité de rupture, ni préavis? 

Sinon je suis d'accord avec VirKill: un contrat même très détaillé et donc peut passer pour très procédurier est quand même la meilleure solution car il permet de se mettre d'accord dès le début sur tous les points avant qu'il n'y ait friction et litige.
Le mien est très détaillé pourtant il ne fait "que" 12 pages alors 20 ou 30 je suis finalement une petite joueuse!


----------



## loli33 (3 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Griselda : si l'assistante maternelle déménage pour suivre son mari, alors elle pourra prétendre au chômage. Dans le cas contraire, puisque c'est elle qui demande à modifier les termes du contrat, alors il me semble évident que si les parents ne peuvent pas la suivre (parce que le nouveau logement serait trop éloigné par exemple), elle n'a pas d'autre choix que de démissionner, puisqu'elle s'est mise dans une situation qui ne lui permet plus de continuer comme avant. Il n'est pas question de préjuger d'une démission ou non, mais de respecter les termes d'un contrat signé entre les parties.


----------



## kikine (3 Novembre 2022)

ben non parfois on ne choisi pas de déménager.. en cas de divorce ou de séparation par exemple
perso j'ai du déménager je n'ai pas eu le choix, nous vivions dans des logements de militaires, moi ne l'étant pas j'avais 6 mois pour dégager....
alors on fait quoi??? triple peine ? je perts mon appart, mon job et en plus pas le droit à pôle emploi??? n'importe quoi!!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (3 Novembre 2022)

Un rapport qui propose des contrats ? Il faut les faire verifier.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (3 Novembre 2022)

Exact nulle obligation de démissionner !  On propose ou pas un avenant pour changement d'adresse, et si le PE ne signe pas, pas d'obligation de démission,  mais ce sera un abandon de poste.


----------



## Griselda (3 Novembre 2022)

Loli33, justement jusqu'à présent il a été clairement établi que non une AM qui déménage n'a pas obligation de démissionner tout simplement parce nul ne peut obliger un salarié à démissionner, c'est pour ça que je dis que ce qui est écrit là sur le contrat PAJEmploi risque de créer des litiges.
Et comme l'explique Metal jusqu'à présent un abandon de poste n'est toujours pas considéré comme une démission (même s'il est dans les tuyaux de modifier ça y compris pour les salariés lambdas).
Certes depuis toujours certaines AMs dans ce cas démissionnaient parce qu'elles pensaient qu'elles devaient le faire, voir que c'était logique sauf que ce n'était pas le cas.
Attendons de voir comment les tribunaux trancheront tout ça en fonction de la nouvelle CCN et du contrat s'il est rédigé comme celui de PAJE...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (3 Novembre 2022)

D'où l'intérêt de ne pas l'utiliser..


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

Comme Nounou22, ancien pajemploi + clauses supérieures, cela me suffit largement. Les PE comprennent bien que je suis dans les clous et que tout travail mérite salaire comme EUX ! 

Si cela ne leur convient pas, ils ne signent pas tout simplement et vont chez une AM avec aucune clause et après ils m’appellent pour que je les prennent ... bah NON ... il fallait réfléchir avant avec le cœur et non son porte-monnaie


----------

